

Tips on how to prepare your startup for technical due diligence - firestirter
http://www.whiteboardmag.com/startups-create-loan-or-steal-software/

======
bobinator30
i covered this and many other questions on technical diligence in my blog:
[http://blog.pasker.net/2007/08/28/a-high-tech-
entrepreneurs-...](http://blog.pasker.net/2007/08/28/a-high-tech-
entrepreneurs-guide-to-surviving-technical-due-diligence/)

------
startupusa
good insight!

------
venturepro
excellent!

